# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  chechniy war music videos

## Sir Krist

here they are, these are violent cause they're about war. but intresting songs.(I cant understand them very well ))  http://media.spikedhumor.com/709E5AF...5/chechnya.wmv 
^^^^I think the song in this one is called "davai za lube" lets go for love??not positive on last word please correct  http://media.spikedhumor.com/7D3A0AB...9/Spetsnaz.wmv

----------


## Lampada

Давай за 
Серыми тучами небо затянуто
Нервы гитарной струною натянуты
Дождь барабанит с утра и до вечера
Время застывшее кажется вечностью
Мы наступаеи по всем направлениям
Танки, пехота, огонь артиллерии
Нас убивают, но мы выживаем
И снова в атаку себя мы бросаем 
Давай за жизнь, давай, брат, до конца
Давай за тех, кто с нами был тогда
Давай за жизнь, давай, брат, до конца
Давай за тех, кто с нами был тогда 
Небо над нами свинцовыми тучами
Стелется низко туманами рваными
Хочется верить, что все уже кончилось
Только бы выжил товарищ мой раненый
Ты потерпи, браток, не умирай пока
Будешь ты жить еще долго и счастливо
Будем на свадьбе твоей мы отплясывать
Будешь ты в небо детишек подбрасывать 
Давай за жизнь, держись, брат, до конца
Давай за тех, кто дома ждет тебя
Давай за жизнь, держись, брат, до конца
Давай за тех, кто дома ждет тебя 
Давай за них, давай за нас
И за Сибирь и за Кавказ
За свет далёких городов
И за друзей, и за любовь
Давай за вас, давай за нас
И за десант и за спецназ
За боевые ордена
Давай поднимем, старина 
В старом альбоме нашёл фотографию
Земляк, он был командиром Красной Армии
"Сыну на память. Берлин 45-го"
Века ушедшего воспоминания
Запах травы на рассвете нескошенной
Стоны земли от бомбёжек распаханной
Пара солдатских ботинок истоптанных
Воинами новыми, воинами старыми 
Давай за жизнь
Давай за тех
Давай за жизнь
Давай помянем тех, кто с нами был

----------


## Amaranta

> ^^^^I think the song in this one is called "davai za lube" lets go for love??not positive on last word please correct

 'Lube' (Любэ) is the name of the band. And you'll find the translation of this song here: http://www.russmus.net/bands-lyube.htm  ::

----------


## Sir Krist

translator made some weird translations. 
The sky is tightened by grey clouds 
Nerves guitar strunoju*? are tense 
Rain barabanit since morning and till the evening 
Time fallen asleep seems eternity 
We nastupaei*? in all directions 
Tanks, infantry, fire of artillery 
Us kill, but we survive 
And again in attack of we throw  
Give for a life, give, the brother, up to the end 
Give for those who with us was then 
Give for a life, give, the brother, up to the end 
Give for those who with us was then  
The sky above us lead clouds 
steletsja it is low fogs fragmentary 
Hoche 
I always thought davay meant " lets go" instead of give.

----------


## Dogboy182

Here Давай means "Do it". 
Look how its used... 
Давай за них, давай за нас 
И за Сибирь и за Кавказ  
Do it for them, do it for us.
Do it for Siberia and the Caucuses 
За свет далёких городов 
И за друзей, и за любовь
For the light of far off cities
And for friends and for love 
Давай за вас, давай за нас 
И за десант и за спецназ  
Fo it for you and do it for us
And for the landing forces and Spetsnaz

----------


## Sir Krist

thankyou all!
~~~
how bout this one. I dont even know the name of band, it sounds like a sad song. 
PS does Russia put a ton of advertizements into war or something it seems like this is a strong part of its culture, but then again it is in America there is much propaganda for the army since  2001. 
okay lets see if this works. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lCII...watch_response

----------


## Lampada

> thankyou all!
> ~~~
> how bout this one. I dont even know the name of band, it sounds like a sad song. 
> PS does Russia put a ton of advertizements into war or something it seems like this is a strong part of its culture, but then again it is in America there is much propaganda for the army since  2001. 
> okay lets see if this works. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lCII...watch_response

  _Эта песня посвящается тем, кто вернулся и не вернулся с войны. А так же матерям, потерявших своих сыновей в афганской и чеченской войне._  
Здравствуй, мама, это старший твой сынок. 
Я пока ещё живой и желанье быть с тобой. 
И пишу тебе это слабое письмо, всё возможно, что что последнее оно. 
Из последних сил, вырываясь с темноты.
 Руки кровью дрожат, ведь это эхо войны. 
Засылают в тыл, может быть, последний бой. 
Мама, только не плачь, я пока ещё живой. 
Но порой, мама, вижу страсти во сне. 
Пули ищут меня, словно тянут к себе. 
И повсюду земля, словно кровью красна. 
Вслед могила лежу, видно только тела. 
Но я их обхожу, наступая вперёд. 
Может быть, тот момент, смерь меня уже ждёт. 
Нарываясь на взрыв, на свободу я мчусь. 
И в душе всё равно, я когда-нибудь вернусь.  
ПРИПЕВ: 
Я вернусь, я вернусь из темноты. 
Я вернусь, из всеми проклятой войны. 
Я вернусь, из бело-синего огня. 
Под которым погибают в России сыновья. 
Я вернусь, и попаду к себе домой. 
Может мёртвый или, или даже живой. 
Но вернусь и увижу край земной, дом родной. 
А не бой, распрощавший нас с тобой. 
Я вернусь.  
А пока, всё срываюсь я в бою. 
Под холодными дождями, валяясь в той грязи. 
Над которой, мам. 
Над которой дождь и снег смоет души молодых и всех кровавленный побед. 
А в ответ, что в ответ? 
Слова гордости да честь. 
Для, которой надо, мама, в этой жизни умереть. 
И поэтому, на свободу всё я мчусь. 
С надеждою на завтра, что когда-нибудь вернусь.  
Я вернусь, я вернусь из темноты. 
Я вернусь, из всеми проклятой войны. 
Я вернусь, из бело-синего огня. 
Под которым погибают в России сыновья. 
Я вернусь, и попаду к себе домой. 
Может, мёртвый или, или даже живой. 
Но вернусь и увижу край земной, дом родной. 
А не бой, распрощавший нас с тобой. 
Я вернусь, я вернусь из темноты. 
Я вернусь, из всеми проклятой войны. 
Я вернусь, из бело-синего огня. 
Под которым погибают в России сыновья. 
Я вернусь, и попаду к себе домой. 
Может, мёртвый или, или даже живой. 
Но вернусь и увижу край земной, дом родной. 
А не бой, распрощавший нас с тобой.  
А ведь здесь, мама, не захочешь даже есть. 
Кровь так в венах кипит, душит жуткая месть. 
На врагов, мама, да на оружья страны. 
Той страны, которой всё хотелось войны. 
Умирают пацан, жалко наших ребят. 
Те, что вовсе ушли, не вернулись назад. 
Это просто ад, будет проклят он землёй. 
Мама, только не плачь, я пока ещё живой. 
Но хромой и, и уставший от войны. 
Разум в жизни потерял, слёзы кончились мои. 
И душа моя, словно высохла на нет. 
Ведь друзей моих, здесь живых в помине нет. 
Не могу, видеть этот жуткий бред. 
Будет Богом проклят этот смертью чёрный век. 
И по этому всё никак я не дождусь, что когда-нибудь, мама, я домой к тебе вернусь.  
Я вернусь, я вернусь из темноты. 
Я вернусь, из всеми проклятой войны. 
Я вернусь, из бело-синего огня. 
Под которым погибают в России сыновья. 
Я вернусь, и попаду к себе домой. 
Может, мёртвый или, или даже живой. 
Но вернусь и увижу край земной, дом родной. 
А не бой, распрощавший нас с тобой. 
Я вернусь, я вернусь из темноты. 
Я вернусь, из всеми проклятой войны. 
Я вернусь, из бело-синего огня. 
Под которым погибают в России сыновья. 
Я вернусь, и попаду к себе домой. 
Может, мёртвый или, или даже живой. 
Но вернусь и увижу край земной, дом родной. 
А не бой, распрощавший нас с тобой. 
Я вернусь.

----------

